# cannot ping my server



## susiewollenburg (Apr 30, 2008)

I am having trouble with an accounting program as it seems to not be able to connect to the server. I cannot ping the server from any of the computers in the office. I can get onto the server thorugh mapped drives though. Do I need to reconfigure my router? I just got new internet service and now I cannot get my accounting program to work. It has to use the sql server on the server to run on the workstation. It seems it cannot locate the server though and I am not sure how to make this happen. Any help out there would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Susie


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

What OS your server is running????
What type/function your server is [DNS, DHCP, DC etc.]


----------



## susiewollenburg (Apr 30, 2008)

My server is using SBS 2003 I am not sure about the rest of what you asked me. I have sql server installed on the server and the data files for the accounting program are also on the server. I login to the program on a PC and then it automatically points it to the server to retrieve the data etc. i can go directly to the server and use the program with no problem - The problem I am having is that the stand alone PC that I am suppose to use for the accounting program will not work any longer. When I log in to the accounting program I get an error message that says the program cannot locate the server, therefore it cannot log in and be used. I can see the server though from this stand alone pc but I cannot ping the server from the stand alone PC and I guess that is what the problem seems to be.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmmm...
I am not very good when it comes to this but check this maybe:

In DNS, check if you have host record for this standalone PC

Or, try to ping standalone PC from Server which you are trying to ping...

Your Server has static IP address right???


----------



## susiewollenburg (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply - I have found out that when our new internet service provider installed the network cable - he did not make it a static ip address but it is dynamic instead. They will be in today to change this to a static ip address and I think this should solve the problem. At least I am hoping it will. I will let you know how it goes. thanks again for your responses. I appreciate the help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For dynamic IP addresses, you can always use something like DynDNS to map to a fixed URL.


----------

